# Toronto @ Toronto



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at Toronto in Toronto, starting 07/05/2016

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=785

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

WTF is going on.
Has the site been hacked??
Strange responses to 7 - 8 year old threads.


Now this unlikely one.


.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

:grin2:
Don't worry, I'm testing the rally listing routines for VS.
:grin2:
PLEASE DON'T POST ON THIS THREAD I'M WAITING FOR ADMIN TO DO SOME TESTS


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## VS Jeff (Mar 2, 2015)

Testing with AdminTest

Jeff


----------



## admintest (May 11, 2015)

VS Jeff said:


> Testing with AdminTest
> 
> Jeff


MHFAdmin	08/05/2015	NO
gaspode	08/05/2015	YES
vs_Admin	11/05/2015	NO
Happyrunner (Marshall)	11/05/2015	YES
AdminTest


----------

